# 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard



## HunQ (9. Juli 2014)

*2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*

Hallo,
ich würde mich über Hilfe freuen, da ich mich seit heute um 12 Uhr damit beschäftige und rumprobiere, aber kein bisschen weiterkomme.

Ich habe bis heute EINEN Monitor (LG Flatron E2240) benutzt. Diesen hatte ich über ein VGA-Kabel und einen Adapter (VGA zu DVI) an meine Grafikkarte angeschlossen.

Dann habe ich versucht meinen zweiten Monitor (dasselbe Modell) ausgepackt und habe den an mein Mainboard angeschlossen. Habe VGA und DVI versucht, aber nie wird der Bildschirm erkannt.


Was ich versucht habe:

-Treiber sind alle aktuell, auch auf Windoof 8.1 geachtet
-Grafikkarte ausgebaut und Onboard-Karte ausprobiert. Onboard-Karte funktioniert
-Im BIOS ist Onboard Karte angeschaltet trotz angeschlossener Graka (iGPU Multi-Monitor)
-an beiden Bildschirmen Kabel und alles mögliche umgewechselt, nur der Bildschirm an der Graka funktioniert
-einen anderen Bildschirm habe ich nicht
-verschiedene Kabel benutzt
-verschiedene Adapter benutzt
-die Graka hat nur einen DVI und HDMI Anschluss, meine Monitore allerdings nur VGA&DVI, aber kein HDMI

Mein System:
MB: ASUS P8Z77-V; Onboard Graka: Intel HD Graphics 4000
Graka: AMD Radeon HD 7870 
CPU: Intel i5 3570k
8 GB RAM
Windows 8.1 64-bit


----------



## TheCGamer (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*

Das wird denk ich mal so nicht funktionieren. Wenn du zwei Monitore gleichzeitig nutzen willst musst du sie beide an der Grafikkarte anschließen. Anschlüsse müssten ja noch da sein, die man dann ggf. auch mit Adaptern nutzen kann.


----------



## HunQ (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*



TheCGamer schrieb:


> Das wird denk ich mal so nicht funktionieren. Wenn du zwei Monitore gleichzeitig nutzen willst musst du sie beide an der Grafikkarte anschließen. Anschlüsse müssten ja noch da sein, die man dann ggf. auch mit Adaptern nutzen kann.


 
Was ich vergaß zu nennen: Ich hatte schon ein Mal zwei Monitore, aber der eine ist kaputt gegangen. Das war ein anderes Modell. Die waren separat angesteckt, also einer an Graka und einer an mainboard


----------



## SXFreak (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*

Warum so kompliziert, wenn du an deiner AMD Karte bis zu 3 Monitore anschließen kannst?


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*

Vielleicht einfach einen Hdmi-zu-DVI-Adapter verwenden.


----------



## HunQ (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*



SXFreak schrieb:


> Warum so kompliziert, wenn du an deiner AMD Karte bis zu 3 Monitore anschließen kannst?


 
Wie geht das bei nur einem DVI und einem HDMI Anschluss an der Karte? (ich bin unwissend)



DKK007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach einen Hdmi-zu-DVI-Adapter verwenden.


 
Meinst du diese Konverter für ~30€?


Zudem ist mein Gedanke folgender: der Grund für zwei Bildschirme an zwei verschiedenen Karten ist, dass ich an meinem Graka-Monitor Spiele spielen möchte (mit möglichst guter Leistung) und nebenbei auf dem anderen eben andere Sachen wie surfen, Videos/Streams usw. machen möchte. Ich denke, da würde ich nicht so viel Leistung verlieren (relativ zur Leistung mit einem Monitor) als mit beiden Monitoren an einer Karte?


----------



## SXFreak (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*

Für 2 Monitore benötigst du keinen aktiven Adapter für 30 €.
Es reicht dir ein Adapter für 5 €. Schau mal bei Amazon oder ähnlich.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*

Das geht so nicht. Wenn du auf dem 2. Browser einen Tab im Browser offen hast verbraucht das doch sogut wie keine Grafikleistung. Das sind allerhöchstens ein FPS weniger. Schlließ einfach beide via DVI an. Ich frage mich sowieso warum du VGA benutzt, DVI ist wesentlich besser und VGA doch schon so gut wie ausgestorben. Ich meine macht das ganze ja nur umständlicher, oder ein DVI zu HDMI Kabel, je nach dem was du brauchst. 

Gruß Justin


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*

Um welche 7870 handelt es sich eigentlich? Mich wundert, dass die nur zwei Ausgänge hat. Die GTX 660 von mir, die etwa genauso stark ist, hat 2xDVI, HDMI und Displayport.


----------



## HunQ (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Das geht so nicht. Wenn du auf dem 2. Browser einen Tab im Browser offen hast verbraucht das doch sogut wie keine Grafikleistung. Das sind allerhöchstens ein FPS weniger. Schlließ einfach beide via DVI an. Ich frage mich sowieso warum du VGA benutzt, DVI ist wesentlich besser und VGA doch schon so gut wie ausgestorben. Ich meine macht das ganze ja nur umständlicher, oder ein DVI zu HDMI Kabel, je nach dem was du brauchst.



Danke, das habe ich nicht gewusst. Ich dachte immer, dass so ein Video bzw Stream nebenbei so 10-20% der Leistung benötigen würde.

Ich habe bisher immer DVI benutzt, aber da meine Grafikkarte nur einen VGA-Anschluss hat, muss ich eben einen Adapter benutzen. An dem zweiten Monitor habe ich wie gesagt ohne Erfolg mit beidem herumprobiert.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Um welche 7870 handelt es sich eigentlich? Mich wundert, dass die nur zwei Ausgänge hat. Die GTX 660 von mir, die etwa genauso stark ist, hat 2xDVI, HDMI und Displayport.


 
HIS Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H787F2G2M)


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2014)

HunQ schrieb:


> Danke, das habe ich nicht gewusst. Ich dachte immer, dass so ein Video bzw Stream nebenbei so 10-20% der Leistung benötigen würde.
> 
> Ich habe bisher immer DVI benutzt, aber da meine Grafikkarte nur einen VGA-Anschluss hat, muss ich eben einen Adapter benutzen. An dem zweiten Monitor habe ich wie gesagt ohne Erfolg mit beidem herumprobiert.
> 
> HIS Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H787F2G2M)



Deine Karte hat doch nen DVI Anschluss, warum musst du da nen Adapter benutzen.
Für den zweiten Monitor wurde ich einfach nen HDMI-DVI Kabel benutzen.


----------



## JPW (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*

Aber es ist definitiv möglich beide Karten zu nutzen. 

Hatte an meinem Setup 1 VGA am Mainboard und 1 DVI-VGA an der Karte und das hat gut funktioniert. 

Wichtig ist onboard Grafik aktivieren und Treiber installieren. Dann sollte das gehen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Aber es ist definitiv möglich beide Karten zu nutzen.
> 
> Hatte an meinem Setup 1 VGA am Mainboard und 1 DVI-VGA an der Karte und das hat gut funktioniert.
> 
> Wichtig ist onboard Grafik aktivieren und Treiber installieren. Dann sollte das gehen.



Auch wenn es geht, warum sollte man das tun?
Moderne Grafikkarten verbrauchen im Leerlauf nicht viel Strom.


----------



## JPW (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*

Vielleicht wenn man keinen Adapter kaufen möchte? 
Ich weiß nicht, aber es geht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Laudian (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*



SXFreak schrieb:


> Für 2 Monitore benötigst du keinen aktiven Adapter für 30 €.


 
Doch. Da seine Monitore nur über _analoge_ VGA Anschlüsse verfügen kann er diese nicht einfach über HDMI anschließen. Um beide Monitore an der Grafikkarte zu verwenden bräuchte er also einen aktiven Adapter.
Vor diesem Hintergrund macht es sehr wohl Sinn einen der Monitore an die IGP anzuschließen.

@HunQ
Die IGP zusätzlich zur 7870 zu benutzen ist eigentlich nicht weiter schwierig. Du musst sie nur im Bios aktivieren und dann diesen Treiber installieren: Hier klicken für Treiber

Und nur so am Rande: Du hast keine Onboardgrafik. Die Intel HD 4000 ist im Prozessor integriert (deswegen die Bezeichnung IGP = Integrated Graphics Processor), lediglich die Anschlüsse dafür befinden sich direkt auf dem mainboard


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Doch. Da seine Monitore nur über analoge VGA Anschlüsse verfügen kann er diese nicht einfach über HDMI anschließen. Um beide Monitore an der Grafikkarte zu verwenden bräuchte er also einen aktiven Adapter.
> Vor diesem Hintergrund macht es sehr wohl Sinn einen der Monitore an die IGP anzuschließen.



Laut Internet hat sein Monitor aber auch einen DVI Anschluss.


----------



## HunQ (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Deine Karte hat doch nen DVI Anschluss, warum musst du da nen Adapter benutzen.
> Für den zweiten Monitor wurde ich einfach nen HDMI-DVI Kabel benutzen.


 
Nein, wie gesagt hat die Grafikkarte eben keinen DVI-Anschluss, sondern nur VGA und HDMI. EDIT: Ich meinte DVI und HDMI



Laudian schrieb:


> Doch. Da seine Monitore nur über _analoge_ VGA Anschlüsse verfügen kann er diese nicht einfach über HDMI anschließen. Um beide Monitore an der Grafikkarte zu verwenden bräuchte er also einen aktiven Adapter.
> Vor diesem Hintergrund macht es sehr wohl Sinn einen der Monitore an die IGP anzuschließen.
> 
> @HunQ
> Die IGP zusätzlich zur 7870 zu benutzen ist eigentlich nicht weiter schwierig. Du musst sie nur im Bios aktivieren und dann diesen Treiber installieren: Hier klicken für Treiber


 
Den Treiber habe ich bereits installiert: 
Beweis: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Installierter Treiber: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich habe die die Intel HD 4000 über dich Eintstellung "iGPU Multi-Monitor" doch nun angeschaltet? Oder ist das noch mal woanders?

Und noch ein vereinfachtes Bild meines Setups: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass da steht, dass ich den Computer neustarten muss, obwohl ich dass seit der Treiberinstallation schon mehrfach gemacht habe. Also habe ich jetzt gerade den PC neugestartet und jetzt ist das hier der Fall: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin verwirrt..

EDIT2: Lässt sich 100% wiederholen


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*



HunQ schrieb:


> Nein, wie gesagt hat die Grafikkarte eben keinen DVI-Anschluss, sondern nur VGA und HDMI


 
Du hast doch selber deine Grafikkarte verlinkt und da ist nichts von VGA Anschluss zu sehen, sondern nur DVI.


----------



## HunQ (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast doch selber deine Grafikkarte verlinkt und da ist nichts von VGA Anschluss zu sehen, sondern nur DVI.


 
Ups, mein Fehler, hatte die Namen verwechselt...

Brauch ich denn nun den teuren aktiven Adapter oder den günstigen?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*

Wenn du DVI am Monitor hast, dann brauchst nur sowas hier.


----------



## HunQ (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*

Habe mir sowas gekauft und es funktioniert. Danke an alle die hier versucht haben zu helfen! Das Forum ist toll!


EDIT: Warum sind die Farben zwischen den beiden Monitoren unterschiedlich? Scheint als hätte die eine Seite einen Blau-Grün-Stich, allerdings nur ganz leicht, dass ich es bisher nicht bemerkt habe. Am Kabel liegt es schon mal nicht..


----------



## Laudian (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Laut Internet hat sein Monitor aber auch einen DVI Anschluss.


 
Hmm, ich sehe gerade, dass es sowohl einen E2240S als auch einen E2240T gibt. Der eine hat einen DVI Anschluss, der andere nicht. Vollständige Produktnamen ftw...

@HunQ
Versuch mal die Treiber über dieses Tool zu installieren:
Intel® Driver Update Utility

Edit: Oki, wenn es jetzt funktioniert ist ja alles in Ordnung


----------



## stevie4one (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*



HunQ schrieb:


> EDIT: Warum sind die Farben zwischen den beiden Monitoren unterschiedlich? Scheint als hätte die eine Seite einen Blau-Grün-Stich, allerdings nur ganz leicht, dass ich es bisher nicht bemerkt habe. Am Kabel liegt es schon mal nicht..



Andere Einstellungen am Monitor, unterschiedliche Treiber (IGP und AMD), anderer (neuer und ungewohnter) Betrachtungswinkel, unterschiedliches Alter der beiden Monitore ... ?!


----------



## HunQ (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*



stevie4one schrieb:


> Andere Einstellungen am Monitor, unterschiedliche Treiber (IGP und AMD), anderer (neuer und ungewohnter) Betrachtungswinkel, unterschiedliches Alter der beiden Monitore ... ?!


 
Einstellungen sind dieselben, beide Bildschirme sind an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen, egal, wie ich mich drehe, die Farben bleiben dieselben, also ist es das Alter?... :o


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*

Wie verhält es sich, wenn du die Vekabelung der  beiden Monitore mal vertauschst?


----------



## HunQ (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich, wenn du die Vekabelung der  beiden Monitore mal vertauschst?


 
es bleibt geich.


----------



## stevie4one (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*

Naja, auch LED´s "altern", von daher möglich. Wie alt sind die beiden Monitore?

Wikipedia:
_Die Lebensdauer hängt vom jeweiligen Halbleitermaterial, den Betriebsbedingungen (Wärme, Strom) und der individuell tolerierbaren Farbtemperaturveränderung der Fluoreszenzfarbstoffe ab (weiße LEDs werden blaustichiger)._


----------



## HunQ (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: 2 Monitore über Graka und Onboard*



stevie4one schrieb:


> Naja, auch LED´s "altern", von daher möglich. Wie alt sind die beiden Monitore?
> 
> Wikipedia:
> _Die Lebensdauer hängt vom jeweiligen Halbleitermaterial, den Betriebsbedingungen (Wärme, Strom) und der individuell tolerierbaren Farbtemperaturveränderung der Fluoreszenzfarbstoffe ab (weiße LEDs werden blaustichiger)._


 
Sept und Dez 2010. Tatsächlich ist der Monitor, den ich seit Jahren benutze blau-grün ist und der neue, der wahrscheinlich vom Vorbesitzer kaum/gar nicht benutzt wurde hat normale Farben


----------

